# Loader search for John Deere 1950



## Sarnian (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi, I've a John Deere 1950, built in 1988, Germany, I'm looking for a loader for it but can't seem to find a list of compatible ones, I'm new to this game and am probably missing something. Obviously before I buy a loader I wish to know if it will fit, I'll need adapters I presume, and if so, which ones? Can anyone help out please?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Sarnian!


----------



## pegasus (Feb 21, 2011)

I did a search on the Woods site and here is what I found.
Woods Equipment Company - Search
Open the pdf file for literature.
The LC108 or LC114 will fit on your tractor.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Wonder if he could find them in the UK though........


----------



## pegasus (Feb 21, 2011)

tractor beam said:


> Wonder if he could find them in the UK though........


I noticed his location AFTER I had posted. Shipping would be a little expensive I suspect.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Sarnian, have you checked out a Deere dealership there? They might have a nice expensive loader option for you!


----------

